# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Ενδιαφέρον για Parottlet

## kaper

Καλησπερα σε ολη την παρεα..! Αρκετο καιρο τωρα διαβαζω γι αυτο το παπαγαλάκι και βλεπω βιντεο...
Αρχικα με εντυπωσιασε η εξυπναδα τους αλλα διαβαζοντας με κερδισε ο χαρακτηρας τους..
Τα παπαγαλακια που εχω δει κατα καιρους ειναι πολυ θορυβωδη κατι που με εκνευριζει οποτε θα ηθελα να μην ειναι φωνακλάς..

Επισης θα ηθελα να μου πειτε οσοι έχετε εμπειρια σχετικα με τον χρονο που πρεπει να αφιερωνει κανεις καθημερινα ουτως ώστε να εχει ενα ισορροπημένο και χαρουμενο φιλαρακι...

Δεν βιαζομαι να αποκτησω πρωτου βεβαιωθω οτι ο χαρακτηρας μου ταιριαζει απολυτα..δεν θελω να παρω ενα κατοικίδιο απλα επειδη ειναι (γλυκουλικο και επειδη επειδη....καπως ετσι γεμισαμε και αδεσποτα τεσπα..) 


Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## petran

Καλημερα φιλε.
Σου στελνω ενα ling και θα ''επανελθω''.
Αν ερθεις στο καφεδακι,την κυριακη,θα πουμε πιο πολλά.
http://paratrixa.skai.gr/main/articl..._id=36&id=1254

----------


## kaper

Πετρο Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφερον πιθανα να μην μπορεσω τελικα να κατεβω αν ακυρωθεί η δουλεια που εχω...
Εγω εχω ταιραστια αγαπη στα σκυλια γυρναω εκτροφεια εκθεσεις συνεχεια αλλα λογω υποχρεωσεων δεν μπορω να εχω σκυλο...
Το σκυλι που μου ταιριαζει ειναι της φυλης σναουτσερ μικρο με ταιραστιες δυνατοτητες μεγαλου σκυλου...
Εδω κολλαει και ολος αυτος ο προλογος οτι το parrotlet μου κεντρσε το ενδιαφερον για τον ιδιο ακριβως λογο...
Μου αρεσει τρομερα αυτος ο χαρακτηρας μικρος αλλα με ταιραστιες δυνατοτητες εκπαιδεύσεις και οχι μονο

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## petran

Γεια χαρα κ παλι.
Λοιπόν μερικες σκεψεις μου ανακατεμενες..
Τα παντα για τα parrotlet συνοψιζονται στην φραση,''μεγαλοι παπαγαλοι σε μικρα σωματα''.
Ειναι πανεξυπνα,παιχνιδιαρικα,ατ  ρομητα κ ζουρλοκομεια.(φανταζομαι αυτα τα εχεις διαβασει κ εσυ).
Σε πληροφορω,οτι,μεχρι πριν ενα χρόνο και πισω,εγω δηλωνα οτι αποκλειεται να παρω παπαγαλακι.
Ο λογος,ο θορυβος που κανουν  (φωνη , κραξιμο , φασαρια,πες το οπως θες).
Τελικα,ενω μου αρεσαν τα lovebirt,οταν εμαθα οτι κανουν ,μεγαλη φασαρια για τα δικα μου γουστα,εκανα πισω.
Και που να ακουσεις άλλα είδη,πιο μεγαλωσωμα.Σου τονιζω οτι και εγω εχω μεγαλο θεμα με το θορυβο.
Τελικα ενα παιδι απο εδω μεσα,γνωριζοντας με κ ψυχολογωντας μου,μου προτεινε να παρω ενα parrotlet.
Και εγω αγαπω τα σκυλια,αλλά επειδη μενω μόνος μου σε διαμερισμα,και επειδη μου αρεσουν τα μεγαλα σκυλια(λυκοσκυλα),και γιατι δεν θελω να κανω αυτα που κοροιδευω σε άλλους,που βλεπεις σκυλια να γαβγιζουν ασταματητα ολη μερα,σκυλια στα μπαλκονια,στις βεραντες,στις ταρατσες....δηλαδη επειδη δεν θα μπορουσα να του δωσω το χρονο που πρεπει ωστε να ειναι ευτυχισμενο κ να μην ενοχλει τους συνανθρωπους μου,γι ολα αυτα,δεν πηρα.
Εψαξα λοιπον για τα parrotlet,διαβασα,ρωτησα κ πηρα πριν 11 μηνες το παπαγαλακι μου(θηλυκο).
Σε πληροφορω οτι υπαρχουν στιγμες που φωναζει,ειτε για να βγει εξω απο το κλουβι,ειτε γιατι θελει να τραβηξει την προσοχη μου,ειτε γιατι νιωθει καλά,
που ειναι εκνευριστικο,αλλά o.k,παλευεται.Την αγνοεις,αλλαζεις δωματιο,της δινεις σημασια,την βγαζεις εξω απο το κλουβι κανοντας το δικο του,την σκεπαζεις με κατι(το υστατο).
Να φανταστεις τωρα ψαχνω να της βρω ταιρι.
Δεν θα παθει κατι,αν την εχω συνεχεια μόνη της,ουτε αν δεν την εχω συχνα εξω απο το κλουβι,αν και υπαρχουν περιπτωσεις παπαγαλων που δενονται τοσο με το ''αφεντικο''του,που μπορει να λειψεις μερικες μερες,κ οχι μόνο να μαδηθουν απο στεναχωρια,εχει συμβει μεχρι και να ακρωτηριαστουν.
Οπότε καποια στιγμη εαν θελεις κάνεις οσο μπορεις και αν θελεις το καλυτερο για το πουλακι.
Του παιρνεις άλλο ενα για παρεα.
Οσο για το πόσο πρεπει να ασχολεισαι για να ειναι πιο ευτυχισμενο,δεν υπαρχει κανονας.
Οσο πιο πολύ τοσο πιο καλα βεβαια.
Να θυμασαι αμα αποκτησεις,να του δωσεις αγαπη και χρόνο και θα σε ανταμειψει.Μην βιαστεις για χαδια κτλ,θα ερθει το πουλακι μόνο του σε σενα.
Μπορεις να διαβασεις εδω μεσα κ αποψεις πολλων παιδιων με πολύ μεγαλη πειρα κ αγαπη για τα παπαγαλακια,οπως ειναι
ο Μάριος και η Κων/να(captanchoco)και αν το αποφασισεις,τα ξαναλεμε.
Γεια χαρα.

----------


## kaper

Πετρο Ευχαριστώ αναλυτική η περιγραφη σου και βοήθησε πραγματικα πολυ...
Ειναι καλυτερο να παρει κανεις παπαγαλακι ταισμενο στο χερι η οχι.;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Κωνσταντίνε καλησπέρα και από εμένα! Θα σου παραθέσω αυτό το θέμα, επειδή έχω αναφέρει αρκετά αναλυτικά κάποια πράγματα για το τάισμα στο χέρι καθώς και την προσωπική μου άποψη *Είναι θεμιτό το τάισμα νεοσσών με κρέμα;*το άσχημο είναι πως πολύ δύσκολα θα βρεις πουλιά που να μην είναι ταισμένα στο χέρι, ακόμα και να θέλεις, μιας και είναι μια ευρέως διαδεδομένη τεχνική πλέον.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Με βρίσκει απόλυτα σύμφωνη η τακτική της ανατροφής των μικρών από κοινού με τους γονείς. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το άρθρο

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kaper

Καλημερα σας...επεστρεψα ξανα διαβασα με προσοχη τα αρθα που παραθεσατε και ξεκινησα αναζητηση εκτροφεα..
Για αλλη μια φορα διαπιστωσα πως στην ελλαδα θυσιαζονται τα παντα στο βωμό του κερδους...
Δυστυχως δεν εχει μαθει ο Έλληνας να αγαπαει αυτο π κανει..τεσοα
Η ουσια επεσα σε ενα εξαιρετο άνθρωπο μεσω γνωστού ο οποιος μου μιλησε αρκετη ωρα γι αυτο που κανει μου μιλησε για τον χαρακτηρα του πουλιου για ποιον λογο δεν ταιζει στο χερι...πιθανα τελος του μηνα θα ειμαι κατοχος ενος αρσενικου parrotlet 5 μηνων

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλησπέρα Κωνσταντίνε , Χριστός Ανέστη ! 

Τα Parrotlets είναι αξιολάτρευτα , παιγνιδιάρικα , φωνακλάδικα και πανέξυπνα ! 
Πολύ τα παρομοιάζουν με "μεγάλο παπαγάλο φυλακισμένο σε σώμα κάμπιας "  ! χαχαχαχα  :: 

Καταλαβαίνεις λοιπόν ότι θέλει αρκετή ασχολία , ευρύχωρο κλουβί (Lovebirds: Ο απαιτούμενος εξοπλισμός ) , καλή διατροφή (Η διατροφή των παπαγάλων Cockatiel) και ανοχή στο επίπεδο φωνής (δες βίντεο) χωρίς να επιβάλλεσαι για το λόγο που φωνάζει ! 

Προσπάθησε λοιπόν να διαβάσεις και να συγκεντρωθείς πάνω στις ανάγκες του είδους πριν πάρεις την απόφαση να έρθει σπίτι σου μιας και αν είσαι άτομο της απόλυτης ησυχίας , δύσκολη η συμβίωση με παπαγάλο ....  :Rolleye0012:

----------


## kaper

Μαριε ευχαριστω πολυ Για τις πληροφοριες...Παρ ολο τον ενθουσιασμο που εχω η αληθεια ειναι πως απανταω ειλικρινα στον εαυτο μου δεν κανω κινησεις βεβιασμενες...

Μαριε εχω ορεξη να ασχοληθώ
Δεν ειμαι ατομο της απολυτης ησυχιας εχω ηδη καναρινια και μια καρδερινα οποτε υπαρχει ηδη η ανησυχια στη βεραντα μου χαχαχ..
Το κλουβακι σίγουρα θα ειναι καποιο στα μετρα και τις αναγκες του πουλιού...

Μαριε το συνημενο που παρεθεσες δεν μπορω να το δω


Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Μαριε το συνημενο που παρεθεσες δεν μπορω να το δω


το βίντεο εννοείς ; 
για δες τώρα αν μπορείς ?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bf6Y0AJHIo

----------


## kaper

Ναι μαριε τωρα το ειδα....
Αυτες τις τσιριδες δεν τις κανει υποθετω συνεχεια μονο οταν θα είναι ανήσυχος η βαριεται η θελει να βγει εξω πιθανολογώ

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kaper

Λοιπόν μετα απο αρκετο ψάξιμο ξανα και διαβασμα αλλα και συζητήσεις με κατοχους parrotlet αλλα και εκτροφείς κατεληξα πως ειμαι καταληλος για ενα παροτλετ....
Μιλησα με αρκετους εκτροφεις καποιους τους γνωρισα και απο κοντα και τελικα κατεληξα σε ενα πρασινο μικρουλη αρσενικο εκτροφεα...

Αυτο το μικρακι θα ειναι δικο μου σε 20 μερες απο τωρα....

Σαν κλουβακι κατεληξα να του παρω της hagen vision s01


Η φοτο του κλουβιού ειναι απο το διαδίκτυο

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Cristina

Πανέμορφο το μικρό! Με το καλό να έρθει κοντά σου!!!
Περίεργο και ενδιαφέρον κλουβί!

----------


## kaper

Η αληθεια ειναι χριστινα πως ανυπομονω παρα πολυ...οσο για το κλουβι το εχω δει και σε βιντεο και ειναι βολικο εύχρηστο σε μεγεθος πολυ καλο και σκεφτομαι να το δοκιμασω

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αριστειδης

Το κλουβι φαινετε ωραιο και εχει και το προστατευτικο για να μην πεφτουν τα τσοφλια.Καλη συνεχεια

----------


## kaper

Ναι ενας απο τους πιο σημαντικους λογους που το διαλεξα....και οι ταιστρες στην πάνω μερια ειναι καλυμμένες για να μην τις κουτσουλανε. 

Αρκετα μελετημενο κλουβακι

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## petran

Αντε,με το καλό,να το παρεις το μωρακι,στο σπιτι σου.
Να πανε ολα καλά,κ να σου ζησει.
Κουκλακι το μωρακι,φτου,φτου,φτου..
Αντε και στα δικά μου :Innocent0006:  :Fighting0029:  ::  :trash:

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Με το καλό και τα δύο στα χέρια σου. Για το κλουβί τα έχουμε πει κι αλλού, για το πουλάκι εύχομαι τα καλύτερα .

----------


## kaper

Σας ευχαριστω ολους για την βοηθεια και τις ευχές σας

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Cristina

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είναι καταπληκτικό κλουβί!!!! Το γουγλαρα και θαύμαζα τις εικόνες!!!
Πολύ καλή επιλογή, έξυπνη και ποιοτική! Μπράβο, Κωνσταντίνε!

----------


## kaper

Ειναι λιγο ακριβοτερο περιπου 10 ευρω απο τα κλασικα κινεζικα κλουβια αλλα αν συγκρινεις με βαση τιμη-αποδοση νομιζω αξιζει τα λεφτα του

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Cristina

Ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις!
Έχω ζευγαρωστρες ιταλικές (70€) και κινεζικές (24€). Καμία σχέση μεταξύ τους!!!

----------


## kaper

Ακριβως ετσι ειναι

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

> Λοιπόν μετα απο αρκετο ψάξιμο ξανα και διαβασμα αλλα και συζητήσεις με κατοχους parrotlet αλλα και εκτροφείς κατεληξα πως ειμαι καταληλος για ενα παροτλετ....
> Μιλησα με αρκετους εκτροφεις καποιους τους γνωρισα και απο κοντα και τελικα κατεληξα σε ενα πρασινο μικρουλη αρσενικο εκτροφεα...
> 
> Αυτο το μικρακι θα ειναι δικο μου σε 20 μερες απο τωρα....
> 
> Σαν κλουβακι κατεληξα να του παρω της hagen vision s01
> 
> 
> Η φοτο του κλουβιού ειναι απο το διαδίκτυο
> ...


Καλα, σε ζηλευω τρελα μιλαμε, ειναι τοοοοοοσο αξιολατρευτο.
Εγω θα του το επαιρνα απο τωρα. :Anim 59: 
Και το κλουβακι, πολυ καλοοοοο.Το ειδα και εγω , και στο ιντερνετ, αξιζει τα λεφτα του.
Με το καλο ολα, ευχομαι.

----------


## kaper

Μολις μου εστειλε ο εκτροφεας καινούργιες φοτο του μικρου μεγαλωσε και ομορφηνε παααααρα πολυ...ειναι λιγο τσαμπουκας μου ειπε σε συγκριση μεωτα αδερφακια του αλλα θα τον στρωσω σιγα σιγα...
Παραθετω και φοτο να χορτασει το ματι σας



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πάρα πολύ όμορφος!!!!

----------


## kaper

Το ραμφος του ειναι λιγο περιεργο η εμενα μου φαινεται;
Ισως επειδη ειναι ακομα στην αναπτυξη;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Στην τρίτη φωτογραφία, φαίνεται κάπως, σαν μισάνοιχτο. Αλλά ίσως είναι λάθος γωνία της φωτογραφίας και μας ξεγελά.

----------


## kaper

Πιθανα να ειναι ετσι σαν να ειναι στραβο φαινεται...οχι μωρε ολα τελεια ειναι...
Πως περνανε 2 βδομαδες μ λετε;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χαχαχαχααα, σε καταλαβαίνω! Όταν έμαθα ότι θα πάρω τον κοκατίλο μου τον Αρθούρο ήταν Ιούνιος και θα τον έπαιρνα Σεπτέμβρη!!!! Έφτιαξα πολλάααααα παιχνίδια εκείνο το καλοκαίρι όσο τον περίμενα!!!

----------


## kaper

Καλημερα....μετα απο τη χθεσινη ενημερωση απο τον εκτροφεα εχω να πω πως χτες τον ειδε να τρώει μονος του και ετσι τον χωρισε απο τα αλλα και υον εχει υπο παρακολουθηση..
Επισης μ ειπε κατι και θελω τη γνωμη σας..
Ειναι τσαμπουκας συγκριτικά μετα τα αλλα και οταν παει να το πιασει φευγει..ετσι μου προτεινε για να μην δυσκολευτω στην αρχη δλδ να να κοψει μερικα φτερα...του ειπα να μην κανει κατι προς το παρον και βλεπουμε....
Ποια η γνωμη σας

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## petran

Κωστα,καλημερα.Η γνωμη μου ειναι,να μην κοψετε τα φτερακια του.
Κωστα,δωσε χρόνο στο πουλακι(γιατι αγαπη θα του δωσεις σιγουρα),και θα γινουν ολα.
Θα ερθει μόνο του σε σενα.Θα βγει εξω μολις σε εμπιστευτει.
Και αυτο θα θελει να αλληλοεπιδρασει μαζι σου(χαδακια φιλακια κτλ)
Σου ξαναθυμιζω,μην το πιεσεις να βγει εξω απο το κλουβι του,θα βγει μόνο του.
Καλημερεςςς.

----------


## kaper

Πετρο ξερεις πολυ καλα πως και εγω αυτης της αποψης ειμαι απλα το μοιραστικα πιο πολυ για μα ακουσω γμωμες

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xrisam

Γιατί να το κάνεις αυτό? 

Θα στρεσαριστεί έτσι και αλλιώς απο την αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος και ένα παραπάνω αν κοπούνε τα φτερά. 

Η εμπιστοσύνη του θα κερδιθεί με άλλους τρόπους, μην ακους τον εκτροφέα. Μην μπεις σε τέτοια διαδικασία... :winky:

----------


## kaper

Χρυσα και γω αυτης της αποψης ειμαι εξ αρχης και πριν να μπω στο τρυπακι για παπαγαλο...

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xrisam

Μια χαρά τότε!

Τσαμπά θα ταλαιπωρηθεί το κακόμοιρο και αυτό και εσύ...¨Αντε με το καλό να το πάρεις λοιπόν!

----------


## kaper

Αν φάει και σημερα μονο του λετε να ειναι ετοιμο να το παρω αυριο η να το αφησω ακομα λιγο....
Υποψιν το εχει χωρισει απο τα αλλα....

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όταν κόβουμε τα φτερά σε μικρά πουλάκια, δυσκολεύονται πάρα πολύ να μάθουν να πετούν μόνα τους. Χάνουν την αυτοπεποίθηση τους γιατί προσπαθούν και πέφτουν. Οπότε όπως είπαν και τα παιδιά, μην τα κόψεις. Με την υπομονή και την αγάπη, θα έρχεται εκείνο πάνω σου!

Θα σου πρότεινα να το αφήσεις λίγο ακόμα για να μην στρεσσαριστεί από την αλλαγή και σταματήσει να τρώει. Περίμενε και τη γνώμη των υπολοίπων!

----------


## kaper

Κωνσταντινα ευχαριστω για την απαντηση ο μικρος ειναι ηδη απο χτες μαζι μου δεν στρεσαριστηκε καθολου μπορω να πω τρωει κανονικα ακομα και οταν ειμαι διπλα του φοβισμενος λιγο αλλα οταν βαζω το χερι μεσα στο κλουβι μπορει να μην ανταποκρίνεται ακομα αλλα δεν φοβαται και δεν πεταριζει...
Οσο για τα φτερα συμφωνω απολυτα 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

